# fujitsu siemens W26361 motherboard drivers



## vincent1969

can anyone help me locate the motherboard drivers for a fujitsu siemens W26361 motherboard drivers p4 3.00 ghz 1gb ram running xp pro sp2 (will update to sp3 when can get on net no ethernet driver at the min) many thanks vince


----------



## CCT

That mobo may have been used in several different configurations - here is one; http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache...itsu+siemens+W26361&cd=26&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Looking at the FS site using the data input 'Scenic T' you will get to here; http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/com/support/downloads.html

Then click on 'i815e' - the thing to be sure of is the complete mobo identity.


----------



## vincent1969

hi how can i find exactly what mother board it is as does not look nothing like the one in the pic you sent cheers vince i have just found all of this
W2631-W69-X-03
W26361-W69-Z2-03-36 
if this helps


----------



## CCT

Get a copy of Everest and run it on that comp - it should have the chipset info you'll need to identify which Intel one you need.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_everest_home/

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Everest-Home-Edition-Download-16369.html

edit: For what it's worth, I found a Swedish site that had a person looking for some help with that board - translated;

'W26361 - W69 - X - 03 W26361 - W69 - X - 03 
W26361 - W69 - Z2 - 03 -36 W26361 - W69 - Z2 - 03 -36 

Efter det lade jag märke till en liten vit lapp där jag hittade: After that, I noticed a small white patch where I found: 

D1627 - C32 GS 2 D1627 - C32 GS 2 
139204333 139204333 

Jag såg även lite beteckningar på en intel komponent: I also saw some signs on an Intel component: 

FW82801ER FW82801ER 
F345NA42 F345NA42 
SL742 SL742 


Everest did, however much information. Dock vet jag inte riktigt vad jag letar efter (vilken information behöver jag för att hitta 

ett nytt moderkort?). However, I do not know quite what I'm looking for (what information do I need to find a new motherboard?). 

Detta plockade jag ut från sammanställningen (är det till någon nytta?): That I picked out from the compilation (it is of no use?) 

Moderkort: Motherboard: 
CPU typ Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) 
Moderkortsnamn FUJITSU SIEMENS D1627-C Motherboard Name Fujitsu-Siemens D1627-C 
Moderkortschipset Intel Springdale i865PE Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale i865PE 
Systemminne 2048 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM) System memory 2048 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS typ Phoenix (03/12/04) BIOS Type Phoenix (03/12/04) 
Kommunikationsport Kommunikationsport (COM1) Communication Port Communication Port (COM1) 
Kommunikationsport Skrivarport (LPT1) Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)'


----------

